# Tired old pig



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Picked this 322 up several years ago. When I showed it to my wife, she asked me if I could fix it. I said of course, and she said buy it. It came from Florida and I think it was at the bottom of a swamp somewhere.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Pretty sure this is it, after a repaint and re-numbering with dry rub transfers.


----------



## Jwh2000 (Dec 4, 2017)

Looks Great!


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Very nice restoration.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

looks great.


----------



## kvlazer22 (Jan 27, 2020)

Looks awesome! Did you have to replace all the linkages and connecting rods or did they polish up?


----------



## dooper (Nov 9, 2015)

kvlazer22 said:


> Looks awesome! Did you have to replace all the linkages and connecting rods or did they polish up?


How did you clean them?


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

dooper said:


> How did you clean them?


Luckily, they weren't pitted, so I soaked them in evapo-rust. The few pieces that were too far gone I replaced with new.


----------



## dooper (Nov 9, 2015)

Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 27, 2020)

That engine looks great Nice resto job!


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Nice job looks great . i just started repaint mine primed the shell tonight and taken the tender to work to sandblast. Have tranfer decals on order.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

That looks great flyernut. I seem to remember your original post about this engine way back when. That's a picture that's hard to forget. It was probably about 2 years ago. I think you posted restoration pics. as you redid this one. Another one that most would have tossed as hopeless. Nicely done.:thumbsup:


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Flyernut, great job as usual! One thing you have taught everyone is that nothing is too far gone. 

Kenny


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> That engine looks great Nice resto job!


Hopefully your engine shows up today, and I'll have the weekend to muck with it. I've got a new tractor coming tomorrow so that's another new to me toy..


----------



## Kelpieflyer (Jan 9, 2012)

Great job!! Gives me something to aspire to while I fix things.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

cramden said:


> That looks great flyernut. I seem to remember your original post about this engine way back when. That's a picture that's hard to forget. It was probably about 2 years ago. I think you posted restoration pics. as you redid this one. Another one that most would have tossed as hopeless. Nicely done.:thumbsup:


You are correct sir...


----------



## dc57 (Sep 7, 2011)

flyernut said:


> Pretty sure this is it, after a repaint and re-numbering with dry rub transfers.
> View attachment 529904


WOW! It looks like new! If it's anything like the engines you've worked on for me, it must run around the track like a rocket! Good job, flyernut!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 27, 2020)

flyernut said:


> Hopefully your engine shows up today, and I'll have the weekend to muck with it. I've got a new tractor coming tomorrow so that's another new to me toy..


Believe it or not, tracking states that it's in Rochester. HAsn't moved. They better not have lost or damaged it. I sent it priority mail and it was supposed to arrive on Thursday!


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

It would not be the first time mail took a long time to get to flyernut. I have
sent him a letter with money that took a week or longer. He probably thought
I did not send it. He must live way out in the woods. Once or twice a week mail service.
Just kidding.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Believe it or not, tracking states that it's in Rochester. HAsn't moved. They better not have lost or damaged it. I sent it priority mail and it was supposed to arrive on Thursday!


I just now walked in the door and met the mail-gal on her route... NO TRAIN!!!!! I was going to send you a e-mail asking you to check your tracking #, you beat me to it..Let's give till Monday and see what happens....I was getting worried about it when it didn't show up Friday.


----------

